# 2015-2016 Union Atlas Bindings...???



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

Flex wise....

Where does the 15-16 union atlas fall within the whole Union lineup...???

Originally and have always been a Contact rider. 

I am wanting to try a different union model that has a different base tray design/formula from the contact for more response/support. And that is also not going to be as stiff/heavy as the Force. 

Will the Union Atlas fit the bill...??? 

From the videos and info I can gather...seems like the atlas will be lighter/softer than the force. While also being more responsive and have more cushion than a contact.

I am hoping this binding will be the end-all to my optimal binding search. Contact is the best binding I can find for my style but I wish it was a "tad" more responsive and had more cushioning like the Contact Pro. Force is "ok"...but to me its honestly too heavy, bulky and uncomfortable for my liking.


----------



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

Should I go Contact Pro instead since all I am looking for is more cushion and response from a regular contact....???

Which is softer, Contact Pro or Atlas...???


----------



## vandy16 (Dec 16, 2011)

I think the Contact Pro would be a grade upgrade for you, I just picked up a set, so can't really comment on how they ride, but I've heard nothing but good things about them. Atlas is going to be a fair amount stiffer I believe. 

Rob


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Haven't been on the new Atlas or the Contact, but I've had a season on the 2013 Atlas (and can't imagine they are vastly different) and rode the Contact Pros quite a bit last year...

Since I can't compare directly to your Contacts I'd say choosing between the c pros and atlas would depend on what board you plan on putting them on. IMO the Atlas was a true all mt binding, very park capable due to the multi zone highback with good torsional flex, but pretty damn quick heel to toe. I preferred those on a more aggressive board. C pros I'd call all mt capable freestyle bindings, they were a perfect match for the salomon villain and yes jackpot I rode them on. Never once did I feel like I needed more response but I think they would be lacking on a stiffer board.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Taylor_Gang said:


> Should I go Contact Pro instead since all I am looking for is more cushion and response from a regular contact....???
> 
> Which is softer, Contact Pro or Atlas...???


Contact Pro is softer from highback to baseplate. If you're stoked on the regular Contact, the CP is a great upgrade. 

ALSO, the new Contact that's shipping this fall is a totally new canted base. It's and evolved design that rides similar to the old one. Slightly stiffer with more cushion. 

OK guys, I'm going to be out of commission for a bit on SBF. Shoulder surgery today. Good times.....


----------

